

A Note About Destructive Criticism: It Has Value  - obtino
https://plus.google.com/116043947632177598920/posts/Vt9hSw4W4Jj

======
mooism2
As one of the comments there says, I'd class his example of destructive
criticism as constructive criticism, because it gives clear pointers on how to
improve, and why they'd be improvements.

